# ygm 4 burnt resistor help



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi all, picked up a old ygm4. Had it the tech to put the three prong cord, new v4 pwer tube socket and replaced 3 burnt resitors. Last week.

Just looked inside and there are two burnt resistors on v3 pin 4 and pin 5 looks like they go to ground.

Anyone know the value of these, not on the scematic on the pop top? Or on the reissue board layout on lline.

The amp still works a little too much bass but I am waiting for c1 cap to arrive to do Parkheads mod.

Any help would be greatfull and im not sure why they blew hoping old age? I did play it full out for a while?

Thanks in advance


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Don't worry, if amp plays without huge hum, they just look burnt.
They are for hum reduction, heater ground reference, 2 X 100 Ohm.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

Perfect thanks ill put some new ones in. Humm isn't bad. Did they burn from age or is there something I should be looking at?


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Most likely from the heat of the tube, there is very small current going trough them.


----------



## pauledc (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks epis


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

You're welcome :smile-new:


----------

